# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  الفيلم المغربى الخطاف نسخة كاملة.

## امير الصمت

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الفيلم يتطرق الى ظاهرة الخطفة  ببلادنا ـ على العموم جميع الدول العربية ـ وخاصة المغرب في الفيلم يشارك  نخبة من اجود الممثلين العرب.

----------

